# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  مطلوب برنامج انا امكن

## علي ابو صقر

السلام عليكم
انا عضو جديد 
وهذا شرف لي بقبولي عضو بمنتداكم الغالي
طلبي هو شخص عمل لي بلوك على ماسنجر الهوتميل فكيف اعرف انه متصل وهل يمكنني ان 
اشيل البلوك هل يوجد برنامج
وشكراً

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

برنامج aMSN هو من البرامج الجميلة التى يحتوى على خاصية رائعة تكشف الشخص اللى عاملك حظر
حيث ستجد امام عنوان البريد علامة x وهذا يعنى ان الشخص عاملك بلوك.


توكل على الله وحمل البرنامج من هنا

http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourc...-installer.exe

http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/d...-installer.exe

هذا موقع الرئيسى للبرنامج

aMSN - Opening your communication 


http://www.4shared.com/file/20845699...N-096.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/45231886.../amsn.html?s=1

----------


## MR.X

مها الله يعطيكي عافية.مشكورة

----------


## علي ابو صقر

مشكوره اختي قيد التجريب لكن هل يمكنني رفع البلوك

----------


## saousana

بس تحذير 
او ما تنزل البرنامج بيجيك دعوة كأنه في شخص رح يضيفك 
اتوقع انه هاد هاكر 
لانه انا بس افتح ايميل على المسنجر العادي ما بتيجي هاي الدعوة 
ولما افتحها على ال amsn بتيجي

----------


## علي ابو صقر

اها مشكوره اختي انا اصلاً واعي لهيك شغلات

----------


## MR.X

بما انو مش مضمون.مع انو مها نزلتو واكيد بتكون مجربيتو. انا راح اجربو اليوم المسا وبعطيكو المفيد.  بعدين سوسن حتى لو اجتك اضافة ارفضيها او اقبليها امور عادية وما فيها اي خطورة عليكي .اهم اشي يكون البرناج خالي من الفيروسات. هاي اهم نقطة وغير هيك ما في اي مشكلة سوسن .

----------


## theglory

والله هذاا االمنتد اكثر من رائع :SnipeR (94): 
 :SnipeR (51): لو سمحتم هل يوجد برنامج مماثل ولكن للياهو؟؟؟ :SnipeR (51):

----------

